

Rare self-rolling giant snow balls found in UK - bensummers
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/weather/6950788/Snow-stories-rare-self-rolling-snow-balls-found-in-UK.html

======
wallflower
I did not know these existed. The enjoyment I get from spending time reading
HN (even the new links) is you learn something new, be it a new algorithm,
software package, business story, or a dang cool snowball.

Thank you for not self-filtering and posting this.

------
aditya
s/gia/joi/ would be a lot more fun, though. ;-)

------
anc2020
Really, HN? As someone who is already only interested in HN for hacker stuff
and not entrepreneurial stuff, please please do not add articles about snow
donuts on HN!

Edit: Or I don't know, maybe create another HN style site for Quite
Interesting news?

~~~
bensummers
Why shouldn't the natural world and science in general be an interest for
hackers?

~~~
anc2020
Just to clarify, I _do_ find this interesting.

However, I don't find it interesting because I am a "hacker", I find it
interesting because I am a person, and people are likely to find this
interesting - it has nothing to do with whether you are a "hacker" or not.

When I visit Hacker News, I want to see news that is interesting, sure, but
also related to hacking or entrepreneurship.

There are lots of interesting things in this world and like I said, it could
easily make up enough content for another HN-style site. One that I would
visit. When I wanted "generally interesting" news. As opposed to "Hacker"
News.

